# syngonium rayii question



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a syngonium rayii plant in my RETF tank with like three leaves coming out of the area closest to the pot, and another on the way. Then, there's a HUGE runner sticking out about 18" or so, winding its way around the floor of the tank. Problem is, no leaves are sticking out of this sucker yet. I'm actually thinking of cutting it and burying it in my new 40g tank to grow. Will this work? Will it actually sprout leaves or what? This thing looks like a long, green piece of spaghetti which is kind of lame without some foliage.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

That's kind of what they do. I had one that produced a runner that crisscrossed the tank twice before starting to shoot leaves, and now it's out of control. Your best bet for starting a new plant would be to snip off a portion that already has some leaves, but a runner with roots might propagate.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

It *may* grow or may not if you cut it. I have had vines similar to that live without any issue after being cut and others that just wither and die since there are no leaves to produce energy for the plant through photosynthesis. Best bet would be to take the one off shoot with leaves or just give it a little while longer to start growing some leaves. I have one that has two runners, one has a dozen or so plants and the other is about 3' long and doesnt have a single new set of leaves on it yet and both took off from the parent plant at the same time. Sometimes you just have to be patient with plants


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

if its the same as i have i think it was called black velvet. i lost the tag. i got it from black jungle years ago. i just snip it in the area of a root and put it in water. if it grows you have another plant if not no loss because like the saying says there is always more where that came from. and they do put out runners.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

cool, thanks guys. i'll let it keep growing. i was just a little concerned because the main plant (that's in the pot) is already doing well, but this runner has consistently grown 2" a week since i've had it. insane, right?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is what I do. I cut the runner into pieces that have two nodes. I bury one node and leave the other exposed. I usually get a shoot coming off the exposed node and a shoot plus roots from the buried node.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

In my 40 gallon, I had one send out a growth that almost circled the tank before the vine started producing leaves along its length. Just give it time.


----------

